# Need help identifying some random items



## JMEarman (May 29, 2009)

Hellow forum goers.

I have read some other posts and followed links about pricing cameras/accessories but when I go to ebay or what have you, I see something completely different. I'm looking to sell this stuff and I was wondering if someone could give me a realistic ballpark, and perhaps tell me what things I could sell together.


Spotmatic Honeywell Pentax (seems to be the straight up Spotmatic, Its not the 'Black' or 'Chrome', I can't find any other means of identification on this) - has a super takumar 1:1.4/50 lens on it

Asahi Pentax K1000 - has a SMC Pentax-M 1:2 50mm lens

Super Albinar MC Auto Zoom 1:3.5 f=38~70mm 52 lens NO. 806860

Super Takumar 1:4/300

Super Takumar 1:4/200

Super Takumar 1:2.8/105

Auto Strobonar 332 w/ a charger

Pro Auto 3x Converter

Theres a separate lens cover sorta lookin thing with a blue tint to it that says: Vivitar VMC 80B 49mm 



All of these things have their original cases and straps and etc and they were all made in Japan. They're all in really good condition, minus a few scratches here and there from just.. being old. haha

So anyways, I really don't know anything about this stuff, any help would be really awesome :]

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## compur (May 29, 2009)

Values depend on their condition which can only be determined through
inspection by a person knowledgeable in this type of equipment.


----------



## JMEarman (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply

So, how would you suggest I go about this? Looking at them and moving things around etc I haven't found anything to be wrong. I understand there are things I definitely could not judge considering my lack of knowledge on the subject, but assuming nothing at all was wrong with any of them, what should I do?

-Jeremy


----------



## compur (May 29, 2009)

I wouldn't assume nothing is wrong with them.  Those lenses were
made at least 30+ years ago. They're well made and may be fine
or they may not.  Drying or migrating lubricants and fungus can 
ruin a lens even if it was never used over that amount of time. 

If your purpose is to sell them, I suggest listing them  as auction items on
eBay with photos and descriptions to the best of your knowledge and
giving bidders an idea of your knowledge (or lack of it) in the area of
vintage photo equipment.  Then let the auction process decide the selling
prices. Many people sell photo equipment on eBay that way. 

You can also list it in craig's list or a similar place and sell it on a "best offer"
basis.

Aside from taking the stuff to an expert and getting a free and hopefully
honest appraisal, there's really not much else you can do.


----------



## JMEarman (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. I'm gonna take your advice on the professional help. I looked on the net for some local photography places and I have found quite a few, I think what I'm going to do is ask them to take a look at them and see what the deal is. Yeah i KNOW some of these were bought in the early 70's. My brother got them at an auction to start using for himself but decided he wasn't going to get into them. So when he gave the stuff to me i looked through it and found a receipt dating back to april 1972 with some of the items listed on it lol

Thanks for your help

-Jeremy


----------



## Mike_E (May 29, 2009)

Why don't you do a little bit of reading and run 4 or 5 rolls of film through it.

It would not take too much to get the rudiments down and you might decide you like it.

You have what sounds like a great kit (if it all works), give it a chance.  You can always sell it later.

Let us know if you would like some links for free information.

mike


----------



## JMEarman (May 30, 2009)

Hello again. I got a friend to look at them and he said he was pretty impressed and they all worked perfectly, but he was unsure about where or how to sell them online. 

I'm sorry to keep pushing the whole matter, but now that I've confirmed they work exactly how they should and are in great condition, can someone give me some advice on where to start?

Mike E, I would get into photography but I've to many hobbies as it is. I don't feel like I could do this equipment justice haha. 

-Jeremy


----------



## compur (May 30, 2009)

www.eBay.com


----------



## Mike_E (May 30, 2009)

Meh, I'll give you $35 for it.  I know a kid at church that would use it.


----------



## Torus34 (May 31, 2009)

Should you eBay the gear, you might do better to list the items separately.  The Super-Takomar 105mm lens, for example, is widely sought and should fetch a nice price.


----------

